# "Blue Marlana" 10/16/2013



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Headed out yesterday afternoon to try our luck with the swords. Had two bites all night. 

61" LJFL-Steps 

Going to try fresh swordfish on the new green egg!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Envious! By now we should also have an update on how it fared on the new green egg!! Let us know.


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

Awesome Job guys!!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Great work!!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

There it is! Great report and pretty fish


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Is the bait still stacked up around the steps?


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Chris V said:


> Is the bait still stacked up around the steps?


There is a monster rip at the steps. Runs NW-SE. Cobalt Blue and tons of bait.

We didn't have time to fish it, but will try to get back there asap. It goes on for miles.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

AWESOME! I'll be out there Sunday. Thanks!


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Nice job. Great fish!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Looking good!!


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Broadbill meet Dave & Marlana....Broadbill meet his top shot gaff in the head! Another nice sword!


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Xiphius said:


> Broadbill meet Dave & Marlana....Broadbill meet his top shot gaff in the head! Another nice sword!


That's some funny sh*t, Craig.

Marlana had this fish to the boat in 15 minutes. It was still completely "lit up," with amazing purple and blue coloring. It died instantly with the gaff shot. As the colors faded, I almost felt a twinge of guilt....I guess I'm going soft in my old age.


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

the guilt will fade when you bite into the sword steaks off the Egg....congrats!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice sword. i'm ready to go get one sooooooooon!!!


----------

